# campsites galore



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just came across this web site http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/UKsitefindergrid.htm
it claims to have almost every campsite in the uk on a pin push map


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I visited this site some time ago and thought it had closed down.. 
A lot of hard work has gone into the site finder, thanks for that 

Jim


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great site.As it says on the tin,Jolly Interesting! H


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've downloaded the autoroute pushpins for CC /CCC/CL/ CS's from here for a couple of years now; he hasn't updated these since oct 06, but the French sites set has been in JUne 07.

excellent facility made available to all


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bognormike said:


> excellent facility made available to all


Indeed, and it's Free 8)


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I get 'Document not Found' error when I click on the link 


Edit - added an 'l' on the end of .htm and works fine


----------

